# Job Offer Durban SA - What to consider?



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I have read through a few threads and you lot certainly seem to know your stuff! I have been approached by a former colleague to go and work in a large international outsourcing call centre in Durban, I believe it may be Mount Edgecombe but I am not certain of the district.

I am really keen at this point in my career to sample working abroad and love the thought of working in a better climate but I have some initial concerns or queries and you may be able to tell me a whole lot more that had not even crossed my mind.

1) Safety - how different is it out there, how does Durban compare and what differences/precautions would someone need to consider.

2) Driving - living in the city centre of Birmingham UK I have never needed to drive and never learnt. I assume being a sparce country and also from a safety point of view travelling by personal car is advised. So is it better to learn here or out there? Also if I learnt here does that transfer to SA?

3) Visa's and Permits - If I decided to go and had a backer / sponsor / company. How difficult is it to gain one?

4) Standard of living/Cost of living - Ive been offered £36k Basic full package of £60k - how does this translate out in SA? How much does a single male need to live comfortably and be able to save some too? How does Tax work out there. What are the hidden costs?

5) Lifestyle and Culture - Whats the lifestyle/culture like in Durban

6) Weather - Obviously it will be hotter but how hot/humid etc.

Not sure if I have missed anything here, feel free to add any information. That would be great!!

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I can only comment properly on Point 3:


> 3) Visa's and Permits - If I decided to go and had a backer / sponsor / company. How difficult is it to gain one?


It is easy if your company knows what they are doing. If not, it is hell - for you. You would require a Work Permit - SA doesn't use sponsors/backers. But to tell you which type of Work Permit I would need much more information.

---
PS: For Point 2 - learn to drive as soon as you possibly can.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

welsh_phil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have read through a few threads and you lot certainly seem to know your stuff! I have been approached by a former colleague to go and work in a large international outsourcing call centre in Durban, I believe it may be Mount Edgecombe but I am not certain of the district.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

I shall try to answer some of your questions. I live in Joburg but have been to Durban a few times and have friends who lives there.

1. Safety - We all know SA has a lot of crime. It is a totally different way of life here in that respect. I lived in London for 12 years before coming here and the change was a bit of a shock. Still, it is what you make of it. My opinion is that as long as you are not naive (or stupid) you will be fine. The same applies here like anywhere else, lock your car, lock your front door, dont go into bad neighbour hoods, dont walk alone after dark etc. You chose how you want to live. Some people feel safer in gated communities. Personally, I could never live in one of those, too claustrophobic for my taste. Our house has an alarm system and burglar bars and that's it and we feel pretty safe there. I would say Joburg is probably less safe than Durban.

2. You absolutely must have a car here. You cannot live in SA without a car. Public transport is almost non existent. My advise would be to get your license now rather than when you get here. You can drive on your foreign license here for at least a year (you obtain an international addition to your licence from the DVLA to bring with you). I am still driving on my UK licence (been here for 2 and half years) as I cannot exchange it for a SA licence until I get Permanent Residence and I have never had any real problems even when I get stopped by the police. 

4. I think your package sounds like a good deal if you are single. Its about the same as mine and I live comfortably on this. I am married and my husband earns about the same as me which works for our family of just three. For income tax bands, have a look at the South African Revenue's website (South African Revenue Service - Welcome to the website of the South African Revenue Service (SARS)), it gives you a good indication of what you will need to pay. Make sure that Medical Aid (insurance) is part of your package. It is super important here as there is no NHS so you must make sure that you have a good cover.

6. The weather in Durban is great I think. It can be very hot and humid though. In summer Durban easily peaks over 30 degrees with high humidity around 70 percent (I think, no expert mind you) which can make it rather uncomfortable, depending on what you like. The winters are quite pleasant and average temp is around 20 degrees, although it can get colder.

Anyway, not sure my answers helps but hopefully it is a start.


----------



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks both! Really appreciate you guys taking the time to help me!


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I shall try to answer some of your questions. I live in Joburg but have been to Durban a few times and have friends who lives there.
> 
> ...


Hi welshphil, and others. Please don't try to get a licence in SA. Get your licence in the UK and keep it. I have been driving on a foriegn licence (Australian) for almost five years in this country, before 2010 I had the cops tell me I had to convert it, however that proved to be impossible unless I was a Permanent Resident. After 2010 the whole need for an international drivers licence disappeared and the cops were only interested in my actual licence card, and its validity date. I carry a letter from the consulate indicating that my licence is a true document issued by the Australian government department in my state of origin. 

In reference to where to stay, I am in Durban and I think it is fairly safe compared with Joburg. Mount Edgecombe is nearby Umhlanga which is the burgeoning part of town. There is obviously still plenty of crime in South Africa. The key is to not make yourself an easy target. If your sensible you'll be fine. 

The money you are quoting is very good wage for a South African. Just be aware that it is monthly payments in this country. 

I hope this helps you.

Regards H.


----------



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks H, 

I'm booking driving lessons that start Tuesday and should have me passed in 3-4weeks fingers crossed! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Phil,

I live in Durban and would be happy to help you with any information that I can.

Mount Edgecombe/Umhlanga Ridge (called Suburbs here) house a number of call centres which cater for both domestic and international sales of products and services.
As far as safety and your license is concerned Saartjie and OZ_Child have done a great job of summing up the local scenario. If I could add my 2c the area in which you will be working is quite safe. I (and much of the working population in this area) are quite confident to walk the streets to grab a bite or cross the road. 

You will need to drive a car. There is a very distinct car culture in SA, if not from enthusiasm then certainly necessity. Public transport does exist, although it’s definition is quite far removed from the same term used in Birmingham or the UK as a whole. My advice would be to explore the area on Google Earth. 

There are others better qualified to discuss Visa’s/Permits.

Your package would be considered handsome for a job at the coast. It would put you into the upper end of the earnings pool of the working population by my guess. Depending on your lifestyle you should be able to save a couple pounds whilst working here. You should have no problem renting a stylish modern apartment in a safe area from around R8-R10k. See here 2 Bedroom Apartment in Umhlanga | Property Umhlanga | Ref: RR598825: All told you should do just fine on £1500/month.

As far as the weather is concerned, hottest days reach close on 40 degrees c with close on 100% humidity. It is sticky, close and unpleasant outdoors unless you are on the beach. (My opinion)
If you work in an office this isn't such a big issue. Most modern flats are pre-equipped with Air-con. Winter is very pleasant with the temp rarely dropping below 15 at the coast.

Durban is quite multicultural. Black, Indian and Caucasian racial groups tend to work closely in the work space. 

In summary this area is my personal favourite in SA due to the lush vegetation, activities and geography. You can swim/dive in the sea, ride along the beach front or go hiking in the Drakensberg two hours away if you wish. There are a host of world class shopping centres with affordable, quality restaurants and the club circuit is sufficient to keep you entertained if you enjoy this activity.

On the negative side the driving in Durban can be quite chaotic and selfish during peak hours. (though nowhere near the craziness of the Russian Car Cam vids on Youtube) You will probably marvel at what mini-bus taxi’s get away with. As a balanced statement though, most average people are calm, courteous and patient.

Hope this helps, let us know how the decision process goes. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## jamoozie (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Phil - it isnt going to working for CCI is it? Im just currently looking at a job there for my husband and myself to relocate to Durban - La Lucia I beleive - the package we have been offered is 65K australian plus 20K a year for living and upto 20K bonus but still waiting on what my husbands package would be - we also own 2 Samoyeds and are looking to take them with us - its less than I earn here in Australia but the living costs are allot less.

What are the costs of the electricity say a month on average for a 3 bedroom house - also if u want to buy a car - what sort of documentation do u need? We are being put up for the first 3 months but after that will find a place to live once we know when we an ship the dogs over.

Is it safe to walk the dogs around? Are their dog parks?

What is the cost for a trip to a GP - Im a type 1 diabetic and needs insulin - im still waiting on details of medical insurance in my package but trying to cover off all basis!

Also I am a plus size women - is there any weird stigma about that? Anymore than the US or Australia? (ive lost 30kgs in last 5 months so i dont plan on being big for much longer) however I am curious! I lived in the philippines for 6 months and that was interesting - always a spectical...

Anyway hope to hear back from u all - thanks for a great and informative read so far!!


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

jamoozie said:


> Hey Phil - it isnt going to working for CCI is it? Im just currently looking at a job there for my husband and myself to relocate to Durban - La Lucia I beleive - the package we have been offered is 65K australian plus 20K a year for living and upto 20K bonus but still waiting on what my husbands package would be - we also own 2 Samoyeds and are looking to take them with us - its less than I earn here in Australia but the living costs are allot less.
> 
> What are the costs of the electricity say a month on average for a 3 bedroom house - also if u want to buy a car - what sort of documentation do u need? We are being put up for the first 3 months but after that will find a place to live once we know when we an ship the dogs over.


Your electrical consumption will like anywhere else be dependent on how you consume energy. There have been some substantial increases in the price of electricity although we still have some of the cheapest electrical power in the world. Our family of four spends around R800/month ($90) on Electricity. It is not difficult to go over the R1k mark.
In terms of buying a car typical documents would include: 1) Three months bank statements 2) Three months salary slips 3) Proof of residence
There may be more I have not listed 




jamoozie said:


> Is it safe to walk the dogs around? Are their dog parks?


It is reasonably safe to walk your dogs IMO. We do not have any 'dog parks' in the area that I am aware of. Some people wanting to excersize their dogs will take them to the beach front where there is a lengthy promenade.
There is generally a healthy stock of people carrying out early morning cardio in La Lucia/Durban North.



jamoozie said:


> What is the cost for a trip to a GP - Im a type 1 diabetic and needs insulin - im still waiting on details of medical insurance in my package but trying to cover off all basis!


I'm not sure of the cost of insulin but the average consultation appears to be around R250 - R450 a pop. This is for the services of a qualified medical professional.



jamoozie said:


> Also I am a plus size women - is there any weird stigma about that? Anymore than the US or Australia? (ive lost 30kgs in last 5 months so i dont plan on being big for much longer) however I am curious! I lived in the philippines for 6 months and that was interesting - always a spectical...


I would so no to a 'wierd stigma' regarding plus size people. Well, no more than the US/UK. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## jocventer (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi mate. Beautifull in S.A. single guy go for it. The money sounds good. But by the way Mount Edgecombe is NOT Durban. Mt Edgecombe / La Lucia has a nice golf course there, last I was there 10 yrs ago, quite posh. Durban like any big city, its got its no go areas, as well as go areas. Go and do your driving lessons in S.A. It is cheaper, you will have to go to Durban for that. it is valid if & when you come back to UK. HGV licence you cant swap from S.A. to UK


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

Just to clarify regarding a car - where people are talking about bank statements that is not to get financing - as a new immigrant on a two year work permit / visa you will have to pay cash (and when you see the prices, especially the second hand ones, you'll crap yourself). But if you turn up at the registration office without adequate documentation you will not be allowed to register the vehicle. If you only have a tourist visa you will not be able to register a car.

And before registration you will need a TRN because you won't have an SA ID number. I've not experienced Durban but I've heard horror stories from some places of waiting for hours to be told that you're in the wrong queue. I've experienced slower elsewhere, but the red tape here is more than what you'll be used to.

And as others say, you WILL need a car/motorbike and a licence - don't think about using the taxis.

SAers cannot drive, full stop. Good luck as a new driver.

Compared to Brum you will find the Durban area very hot and sticky. VERY. If you've been to Singapore, for example, then it is similar.

If you have a strong accent, expect a lot of blank stares. I have a reasonably neutral British accent and some people (native English speakers) struggle to understand me.

I personally think the security situation is exaggerated - where I lived in South Harrow there were murders within a few hundred yards, and my places in Acton, Hayes and Wembley weren't much better - and I've ex-girlfriends from Stonebridge and St Raph's which are much worse than these. My experience here in SA is that the richer suburbs are safer than where I've been in London. Maybe I've become blase.


----------



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking very likely I will make the move early May - thanks for all your help. My only concern is that I may not have passed my driving test by then so may well be picking up where I left off over in SA.

I hope its fairly straight forward to do that, but have a feeling that may be wishful thinking


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Phil, you are a very brave man to come to this country without a drivers licence, delay coming if you can until you have your licence you will not regret it.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Phil
It appears ( MNR) Mr venter has not been around for a while as booking learners tests can take upto six months to book and drivers tests take just as long. Plus the k53 licence system is rubbish and you will never get the driving thing right

mark


----------



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

I am trying to pass here (uk) before I get out there. I'm hopeful that I can pass 1st/2nd attempt as that's only opportunity I have as due to leave / arrive by 13th May.


----------



## welsh_phil (Mar 7, 2013)

Failed my first test in UK so looking increasingly likely I won't have my licence in place. Have to try and get a late cancelation test before I leave. 

My leave/arrival date is 10th may and will be in Umhlanga - very much looking forward to it, and can't wait to arrive and start exploring my new life out there. 

Now I'm thinking I've missed a few things and a whole load of new concerns:

1) my iPhone 5 won't work there, it has a huge contract I have to hand off on someone else and I need to try and get me an unlocked iPhone 4

2) to bring my play station or not? 

3) to buy a laptop here or there

4) how many plug adaptors to bring 

5) how many clothes/ coats to bring

6) to buy currency here or draw it out there

7) which bank to choose out there

Very excited and any help or support you can add be brilliant!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

welsh_phil said:


> Failed my first test in UK so looking increasingly likely I won't have my licence in place. Have to try and get a late cancelation test before I leave.
> 
> My leave/arrival date is 10th may and will be in Umhlanga - very much looking forward to it, and can't wait to arrive and start exploring my new life out there.
> 
> ...


1. Sorry about your Iphone 5. I looked at bring one from the U.S.A. and I found out that the one from my supplier wouldn't work over here. 

2. Playstation can't help you there. I guess it's a matter of do you use it often? 

3. Laptops have really come down in price over the last 2 or 3 years I have noticed. And if you buy it here you won't have a problem if you need it fixed or serviced. 

4. I have 4 plugs. They sometimes break, but you can find them here. I think it's better to have to many then not enough.

5. The clothing here is awful. I would bring as much clothing as you can fit. It doesn't get cold here to me. (I've lived up North in the U.S.A. where it was freezing) But the options here are very expensive for what you are getting. And the choices are limited. 

6. I have never bought currency I always use my ATM card.

7. I am sure everyone has a personal opinion on this, but I use Nedbank. And I have had very good experience with them.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is a link to a chain store that sells laptops so you can get a feel of some of the prices:
Incredible connection :: Home


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

welsh_phil said:


> Failed my first test in UK so looking increasingly likely I won't have my licence in place. Have to try and get a late cancelation test before I leave.
> 
> My leave/arrival date is 10th may and will be in Umhlanga - very much looking forward to it, and can't wait to arrive and start exploring my new life out there.
> 
> ...


Phil,

What i would suggest is bring your laptop and playstation. They will both work here with a simple adaptor which will cost approx 3 pounds. Probably the best idea though is to bring over a UK multiplug extension cable, that way you can have 4 separate appliances etc plugged into the mains and use just one adaptor. (i brought an xbox, ps3 and TV from the UK) and all work.

Worth e-mailing the banks to see charges and which ones have the most convenient branches/atms for you to use, you will be charged to use another banks ATM here so worth going with one that is close to work/home.

Good luck with the move


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

welsh_phil said:


> Failed my first test in UK so looking increasingly likely I won't have my licence in place. Have to try and get a late cancelation test before I leave.
> 
> My leave/arrival date is 10th may and will be in Umhlanga - very much looking forward to it, and can't wait to arrive and start exploring my new life out there.
> 
> ...


2. Bring it. We did and we still use it with an adaptor no problem.

3. I would buy your laptop in the UK. Althought they have come down in price here I think you will have a greater variety in the UK and you should pay less.

5. Bring lots of clothes. Although Durbs is never really cold, you may want to go somewhere else in SA and as it is winter now it can be rather cold. Also clothes here are expensive (if you want good quality). You can opt for the cheaper stuff but the quality then is so bad that after a couple of washes it is unusable. I tend to stock up on clothes when I go back to Europe each year instead.

7. Any bank is ok apart from FNB. Nothing wrong with FNB as a bank but to try and open an account as a foreigner is near impossible as they require a SA ID number. Standard Bank, ABSA and Nedbank are all good. I would stay away from Capitec and African Bank as they do not have a great reputation.


----------



## flippersimo (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Both,

Did you accept the jobs with CCI and if so can you tell me a little more about your experiences, the work, the culture - in comparison to call centres you have worked in previously and your lifestyles now

I am considering a role and would be moving with my partner and child, so schools, family life, community are all important - My partner would also be then looking for work, not discussed this with the company yet, unsure if they have auditor or a process/project department that she could slot into.

I have taken notes about asking for health care, have noted the locations to look for houses and I then also need to work out cost of schooling and also the education standards

I would appreciate your feedback regarding the company and the culture, I understand they are looking to move quickly and as keen as I am I need to be sure I am not wasting my time and theirs - your help is appreciated


----------

